# Hospital Signatures / Rubber Stamp Signatures



## Christine Patterson (Oct 6, 2011)

Could anyone tell me if the Medicare regulation stating that rubber stamping doctors signatures is not acceptable has been reversed?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 6, 2011)

Christine Patterson said:


> Could anyone tell me if the Medicare regulation stating that rubber stamping doctors signatures is not acceptable has been reversed?  Thank you in advance.



This reg hasn't been reversed....

"The purpose of this notice is to provide guidance to providers/suppliers and Medicare contractors on the use of stamped signatures. *Note that stamped signatures are not acceptable on any medical record.*"

https://www.cms.gov/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/SE0829.pdf


----------



## Christine Patterson (Oct 6, 2011)

*Thank you.*

Thank you so very much.  
I especially appreciate the link.


----------

